# no sound driver



## RightStart

Hi,

DELL desktop OptiPlex 775 windows 7 32 bits

There is a problem with sound
volume in taskbar is muted.

in playback devices the speakers driver shows with red x instead of green checkmark.

This picture is to explain what I mean






I need to install SoundMax integrated digital HD audio driver I couldn't find it.
in download.cnet.com when downloading it and run I got "installation failed check internet connection is active"

Please, any help


----------



## beers

Http://support.dell.com


----------



## johnb35

You already have the sound driver insalled, it's Realtek high definition audio.


----------



## RightStart

johnb35 said:


> You already have the sound driver insalled, it's Realtek high definition audio.



This picture is from my laptop just to explain the issue but in the desktop is red x and in another desktops I checked the device manager the sound drive is SoundMax integrated digital HD audio driver


----------



## johnb35

Well if the volume says its muted then just click on it and unmute it.  According to you, the soundmax driver is installed.  Sometimes there is a mute button on your keyboard.  If you can't it get unmuted then right click on the entry in device manager and click on uninstall and then reboot the pc and the driver will reinstall itself.


----------



## RightStart

I took screen shot for the problem so everything will be clear 






here the device manager


----------



## johnb35

On each of those "other devices", right click on them and click on properties, click on the details tab, change the property to hardware ID and give me the 4 digit vendor and device id numbers.  They look like this.

ven_xxxx and dev_yyyy  Where x and y are 4 alphanumeric digits. 

Also do the same with the high definition sound entry.  That is windows generic driver and should allow you to hear sound.


----------



## RightStart

Thank you for your help











> Also do the same with the high definition sound entry. That is windows generic driver and should allow you to hear sound.



It allows me to hear sound through speakers so that's why I want Soundmax driver like the screen shot I add. from where can I get it?


----------



## Agent Smith

I don't see an Optiplex 775 in Dell support. You sure it isn't a 755? If so here is your driver.

The serial driver would be the chipset I guess. http://downloads.dell.com/chipset/Intel_AMT-HECI_A02_R255437.exe

http://downloads.dell.com/chipset/Intel_AMT-SOL--LMS_A02_R255438.exe

http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/product-support/product/optiplex-755/drivers   <---- Make sure you change OS to Windows Vista 32. 

If you can't unmute this is what you might need. http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/Drivers/DriversDetails?driverId=5X63N&fileid=2731099627

Always, always go to the manufacture's website for a driver. In this case Dell. Never from Cnet or other sites unless it's a rare driver and you can trust the source. I would also scan the file with Totalvirus.com. 

Now that you installed something from Cnet I would run Adwcleaner. http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/adwcleaner/

That installer may have installed other crap.

Since you are running Windows 7, you would use the Vista driver. 

More info on this. http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/desktop/f/3514/t/18692452


----------



## johnb35

Here is your sound driver providing its the dell optiplex 755 you have.

http://downloads.dell.com/audio/R164900.exe

The other 2 are most likely these.

http://downloads.dell.com/chipset/Intel_AMT-HECI_A02_R255437.exe
http://downloads.dell.com/chipset/Intel_AMT-SOL--LMS_A02_R255438.exe


----------



## RightStart

Agent Smith said:


> I don't see an Optiplex 775 in Dell support. You sure it isn't a 755? If so here is your driver.
> 
> 
> 
> The serial driver would be the chipset I guess. http://downloads.dell.com/chipset/Intel_AMT-HECI_A02_R255437.exe
> 
> http://downloads.dell.com/chipset/Intel_AMT-SOL--LMS_A02_R255438.exe
> 
> http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/product-support/product/optiplex-755/drivers   <---- Make sure you change OS to Windows Vista 32.
> 
> If you can't unmute this is what you might need. http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/Drivers/DriversDetails?driverId=5X63N&fileid=2731099627
> 
> Really helpful thank you a lot
> 
> Always, always go to the manufacture's website for a driver. In this case Dell. Never from Cnet or other sites unless it's a rare driver and you can trust the source. I would also scan the file with Totalvirus.com.
> 
> :good::good::good:
> 
> Now that you installed something from Cnet I would run Adwcleaner. http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/adwcleaner/
> 
> That installer may have installed other crap.
> 
> I'll do
> 
> Since you are running Windows 7, you would use the Vista driver.
> 
> More info on this. http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/desktop/f/3514/t/18692452



Thank you very much for your help


----------



## michaelditzler

Reinstall operating system and all drivers.


----------



## RightStart

johnb35 said:


> Here is your sound driver providing its the dell optiplex 755 you have.
> 
> http://downloads.dell.com/audio/R164900.exe
> 
> The other 2 are most likely these.
> 
> http://downloads.dell.com/chipset/Intel_AMT-HECI_A02_R255437.exe
> http://downloads.dell.com/chipset/Intel_AMT-SOL--LMS_A02_R255438.exe



Thank you very much for your help

But still I couldn't get what is for the chipset and PCI?


----------



## RightStart

michaelditzler said:


> Reinstall operating system and all drivers.



Why?  I installed audio driver from the dell site and worked with me. But I don't know what is chipset PCI drive for?


----------



## johnb35

I'm pretty sure the bottom 2 download links I put are for the pci entries.  It's actually Intel hardware.


----------



## RightStart

johnb35 said:


> I'm pretty sure the bottom 2 download links I put are for the pci entries.  It's actually Intel hardware.



I know but  I mean what these drivers for? if I leave it uninstalled what is the effect?


----------



## johnb35

Chances are the machine isn't gonna perform properly.  It's just like not putting oil or gas in your car.

Besides, why wouldn't you want to install the drivers?


----------



## RightStart

I did, see 






Thank you


----------

